# Labor (Day) of Love



## dgscott (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's how I spent my holiday -- black and green marbled ebonite and a Heritance nib.

Comments and criticisms gladly dodged. 

Doug


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 8, 2009)

A weekend well spent.  That is a great looking pen! :wink: Your puppy ain't bad looking either!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 8, 2009)

Standing ovation, Doug!!!


----------



## arjudy (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I love the colors in that piece.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 8, 2009)

Doug, that is one of the...........no that is the nices Ebonite pen I've seen. I was at a show this weekend and the educated buyers just fell all over the ebonite pens and they bring top $, if I had yours there I would have had to chain it down and offer it to the highest bidder.....Bravo!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Bree (Sep 9, 2009)

Great looking pen!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent pen there Doug.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 9, 2009)

That's nice.  Is it threaded or does the top snap on?


----------



## dgscott (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments! The cap is threaded (12x1.5). I found the tap for the nib holder from Lou Metcalf cuts a very tight thread -- probably 75-80% engagement or so. It helped to recess the holder slightly in the barrel.

Doug


----------



## mickr (Sep 9, 2009)

try to dodge this:  SUPERB


----------



## dntrost (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW WOW!  Great looking Pen


----------



## broitblat (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a classic beauty.

  -Barry


----------



## PTJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Doug,
Is that one revolution or 2 for the cap thread?


----------



## dgscott (Sep 9, 2009)

2 revolutions -- enough to snug, without being tedious!
Doug


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 9, 2009)

Outstanding Doug! That ebonite has some nice figure to it, but your design and work is what really makes it shine. Beautiful.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## VisExp (Sep 10, 2009)

Doug, the pen looks stunning.  Great work!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 11, 2009)

Great looking pen Doug! well done.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 11, 2009)

Doug,
That pen came out spectacular.  Great job.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have never been a fan of ebonite. Until Now! Wow, very nicely done, A definite "sold" pen.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful work Doug!  Out of all the ebonite, this blank is my fav.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW, WOW , WOW, what a great looking pen!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice! Great color!

Robin


----------

